# Wanting to try Rum?



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I am looking to buy some rum for sipping on the rocks. I like to have options with my cigars. I am not looking to spend more than 30 dollars or so. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

See below.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Miami said:


> I am looking to buy some rum for sipping on the rocks. I like to have options with my cigars. I am not looking to spend more than 30 dollars or so.


I've said it here a thousand times: Get Ron Zacapa 23yo. It comes in right around the $30 mark. Buy it, drink it, and you will be SO glad you did! Easily one of the best rums for sipping.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Seeing that you are in florida I would get a bottle of Diplomatico. Just ask any of the south florida crew.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Seeing that you are in florida I would get a bottle of Diplomatico. Just ask any of the south florida crew.


:tpd: what he said....very good sipping rum for about $28


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

10 Cane. Made from sugar cane and not molasses; and pot stilled instead of continuous column distallation. I didn't like any rum until I tried this.

http://www.10cane.com/

Shopper's Vineyard online has it for $25. Expect to pay around $35 in a retail store though.

-Matt-


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Seeing that you are in florida I would get a bottle of Diplomatico. Just ask any of the south florida crew.


:tpd:


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

These threads cost money. That is all there is to it...


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> I've said it here a thousand times: Get Ron Zacapa 23yo. It comes in right around the $30 mark. Buy it, drink it, and you will be SO glad you did! Easily one of the best rums for sipping.


:tpd: I'll second that. Not too sweet, an over-the-top quality rum. If you get it and find that you want something slightly sweeter, Pyrat works nicely over two small icecubes. If you want to go up to about ~$40-$50, try Zaya--my hands-down favorite rum so far.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Miami said:


> I am looking to buy some rum for sipping on the rocks. I like to have options with my cigars. I am not looking to spend more than 30 dollars or so.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do this danny. Go to a place called Total Wines on PGA Blvd ( right across the street from the Gardens Mall). They have the three best rums.

Diplomatico= $28
Zacapa 23 Anos =$32
And my personal favorite Ron Centanario=$33

These Rums go very nice with your Padrons.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Rum from the island of Martinique is my favorite. Its made from fresh squeezed can juice in lieu of molasses.

Kind of hard to find but worth it.

My favorite is Neisson Rhum Agricole Reserve Speciale. Also excellent: Rhum J.M., La Favorite, Clemente, and St. James.

Other great rums: Rhum Barbancourt, Ron Zacapa Centenario 23, Santa Teresa 1796 Solera, Pampero Aniversario, and El Dorado.


----------



## LawMonkey (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm probably a rum philistine--my tastes in general run towards other liquors (scotch!) and beer. 

But my go-to rum is Pusser's Royal Navy, with the blue label. (I seem to recall that there's a red label version also, but I'm not sure of the difference.) It's relatively inexpensive, and probably a bit rough, but it has a wonderful sweet molasses-ey flavour. Makes one hell of a good rum cake, too!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Diplomatico= $28
Zacapa 23 Anos =$32
And my personal favorite Ron Centenario=$33

Take this advice well from the Rum Runners of the South Florida Crew.
In addition to our three favorites that Mike (Made in Dade) has listed, add Zaya ($30).
Can't beat any of those four. All with their own characteristics that make each different but just as good.

Oh, by the way, please don't ruin it with ice.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks guys I will be going out today to find the Diplomatico and some of the others. 

I will let you know what I get. 

Mike and Carlos where do you guys met now for a good smoke and when?

Danny


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Miami said:


> Thanks guys I will be going out today to find the Diplomatico and some of the others.
> 
> I will let you know what I get.
> 
> ...


We always met at LJ's off Southern and 441 but that has since closed down.
They went to a new place this weekend but I did not get up there as I am in Boca and only go once or twice a month.
Give a shout out to Harryculo, Made in Dade, Ron1yy and ATLHARP. They are the regulars in that area.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> We always met at LJ's off Southern and 441 but that has since closed down.
> They went to a new place this weekend but I did not get up there as I am in Boca and only go once or twice a month.
> Give a shout out to Harryculo, Made in Dade, Ron1yy and ATLHARP. They are the regulars in that area.


I will contact them. I found a store nearby that has the Ron 23 but not the Diplomatico is the Diplomatico that much better. Are they close in taste.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

LawMonkey said:


> I'm probably a rum philistine--my tastes in general run towards other liquors (scotch!) and beer.
> 
> But my go-to rum is Pusser's Royal Navy, with the blue label. (I seem to recall that there's a red label version also, but I'm not sure of the difference.) It's relatively inexpensive, and probably a bit rough, but it has a wonderful sweet molasses-ey flavour. Makes one hell of a good rum cake, too!


I'm with this guy. I enjoy Pusser's as well as Gosling's Black Seal. Both good Rums in my experience.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

LawMonkey said:


> I'm probably a rum philistine--my tastes in general run towards other liquors (scotch!) and beer.
> 
> But my go-to rum is Pusser's Royal Navy, with the blue label. (I seem to recall that there's a red label version also, but I'm not sure of the difference.) It's relatively inexpensive, and probably a bit rough, but it has a wonderful sweet molasses-ey flavour. Makes one hell of a good rum cake, too!


Hell...I'm not a big rum drinker, but I think I'll have to get a bottle of that Pussers Royal Navy---the damn name sounds enticing!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Miami said:


> I am looking to buy some rum for sipping on the rocks. I like to have options with my cigars. I am not looking to spend more than 30 dollars or so.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Around a $30:

Diplomatico,Ron Zacapa 23 Anos, Zaya 12yr. old Rum.

Any of these three will do fine.

ATL


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Around a $30:
> 
> Diplomatico,Ron Zacapa 23 Anos, Zaya 12yr. old Rum.
> 
> ...


Thanks , I found a local store that has the Ron Zacapa 23 but not the Diplomatico. I will be going by there later to see what else they have.

Did you get my PM?


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok, so I've only tried one rum, and that was Captain Morgan's; it was nauseatingly sweet. I realize the stuff you guys are talking about isn't in the same category, but are most rums that sweet? I mean, even if the overall flavor is better, I don't think I can handle that level of sweetness, and I'd hate to spend $30 on a bottle that I can't drink.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

txmatt said:


> 10 Cane. Made from sugar cane and not molasses; and pot stilled instead of continuous column distallation. I didn't like any rum until I tried this.
> 
> http://www.10cane.com/
> 
> ...


10 Cane is excellent, but I wouldn't consider it a sipping rum. It is more of a mixing rum, actually a 10 Cane mojito is the best...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

n3uka said:


> Seeing that you are in florida I would get a bottle of Diplomatico. Just ask any of the south florida crew.


:tpd: A nice rum! :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

davemo said:


> Ok, so I've only tried one rum, and that was Captain Morgan's; it was nauseatingly sweet. I realize the stuff you guys are talking about isn't in the same category, but are most rums that sweet? I mean, even if the overall flavor is better, I don't think I can handle that level of sweetness, and I'd hate to spend $30 on a bottle that I can't drink.


Here is the best way I can compare them for you.
Captain Morgans = Sewage waste after sitting in your sewage pipe with minimal air, for 30 days.

Diplomatico, Ron Zacapa, Zaya and Centenario = Porterhouse for two at Ruth's Chris.

and no, they are not sweet as the Captain Morgan. Stellar rums to sip and enjoy along with a fine cigar.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Here is the best way I can compare them for you.
> Captain Morgans = Sewage waste after sitting in your sewage pipe with minimal air, for 30 days.
> 
> Diplomatico, Ron Zacapa, Zaya, Centenario and _*SANTA TERESA 1796 *_= Porterhouse for two at Ruth's Chris.
> ...


:r I think we should add to the "second" list. DG, scottie and potato man can back me up on that one.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Centenario
Diplomatico
Ron Zacapa
Zaya

are my favorates in that order.......as far as RUM drinking/sipping

enjoy your research...I know I did :tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Seeing that you are in florida I would get a bottle of Diplomatico. Just ask any of the south florida crew.


:tpd: What he said.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> 10 Cane is excellent, but I wouldn't consider it a sipping rum. It is more of a mixing rum, actually a 10 Cane mojito is the best...


Hey Drifty... do you have a good "recipe" for a Mojito? Had one in the islands and I have not been able to recreate it exactly using the info I have found so far... should be simple... maybe it has something to do with the lack of a tropical breeze and no deeply tanned underdressed island beauty to serve it... ahhhhhhhhhh

What was I talking about? :dr

Thanks!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> ... maybe it has something to do with the lack of a tropical breeze and no deeply tanned underdressed island beauty to serve it... ahhhhhhhhhh...


I always wondered what the secret ingredients were...now I know!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Not that you can get your hands on it easily here in the US, but my fav. rum is Bundaberg... If you ever get a chance to try the over proof stuff definitely dive right in, just don't say I didn't warn you (115.4 proof)!!! :ss


----------



## LawMonkey (Feb 22, 2007)

squid said:


> Hell...I'm not a big rum drinker, but I think I'll have to get a bottle of that Pussers Royal Navy---the damn name sounds enticing!!!


The claim is that it's a blend based on (identical to?) the traditional Royal Navy Rum, rationed out to British sailors until the 70s or so. Which was a pretty nice perk to help with what was a pretty unpleasant job back in the early days. You can understand how the sailors got a bit rowdy when they were required to take their rum mixed with water!

Discovered it at the Shrine to Spirits, a favorite site of mine back when I was in college and looking for hidden gems--high quality spirits at reasonable prices. No where else, I suspect, will you find a review for 100% food grade kitchen cleaner.


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Pyrat XO. That's probably my current fav.

I also like the Cruzan line. They have the only 2 yo rum i can drink straight all day. Their Single Barrel is a good sippin' rum.

I haven't tried Zaya or Zacapa, so i can't comment, although i have heard good things.

-Tony


----------



## ahova1906 (Mar 4, 2007)

LawMonkey said:


> I'm probably a rum philistine--my tastes in general run towards other liquors (scotch!) and beer.
> 
> But my go-to rum is Pusser's Royal Navy, with the blue label. (I seem to recall that there's a red label version also, but I'm not sure of the difference.) It's relatively inexpensive, and probably a bit rough, but it has a wonderful sweet molasses-ey flavour. Makes one hell of a good rum cake, too!


I approve this message


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

LawMonkey said:


> The claim is that it's a blend based on (identical to?) the traditional Royal Navy Rum, rationed out to British sailors until the 70s or so. Which was a pretty nice perk to help with what was a pretty unpleasant job back in the early days. You can understand how the sailors got a bit rowdy when they were required to take their rum mixed with water!
> 
> Discovered it at the Shrine to Spirits, a favorite site of mine back when I was in college and looking for hidden gems--high quality spirits at reasonable prices. No where else, I suspect, will you find a review for 100% food grade kitchen cleaner.


I can vouch for the Brit's carrying Rum, amongst other things, onboard their ships even into the mid '80's (perhaps illegally). Doing some cross deck ops with the Brits during that time kind of had me wishing I could serve with them on a regular basis! Same thing for the Aussies....during my time in Japan, the Aussies reminded me of how the U.S. Navy USE to be before all the Political Correctness :BS and the infamous Tailhook escapades!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Man, I had no intention of buying any Rum anytime soon. However, I have a feeling that I am going to go shoping before this Easter weekend.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't speak for the high-end stuff, never wanting to spend that much for a bottle of buzz, but I can highly recommend some really good second-tier spirits. Try Bacardi 8 Anos (Puerto Rico) or Mount Gay Eclipse (Barbados) or Meyers (Jamaica). Any of them are tasty on the rocks with a squeeze of lime. Very few things pair as well as a good cigar & a glass of rum.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Might one of the Florida boys help me to get my hands on a bottle or 2 of Diplomatico. There is no shipping of booze to Michigan so it would be a great help. You guys have got me craving the stuff


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

smokin5 said:


> never wanting to spend that much for a bottle of of rum.


When you do--remember: I told you so.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

DriftyGypsy said:


> 10 Cane is excellent, but I wouldn't consider it a sipping rum. It is more of a mixing rum, actually a 10 Cane mojito is the best...


Are "sipping rums" usually dark? I hadn't liked any rum until I had tried a light rum straight from cane (10 Cane). I am sure all of the dark rums I have tasted are column distilled, and I suspect the ones being tossed around in this thread are pot stilled.. So maybe, some day, I will give dark rum another chance.. :al
Oronoco is another light rum from cane that has grown on me (most liquor save for Tequila usually does), so tonight I am forsaking my whiskey and gin for a rum drink. The Oronoco just blasts vanilla scent in the nose, fortunately it all doesn't transfer to the flavor; it is still there but not overwhelming..

2 Parts Ornonoco rum
2 Parts Stirrings simple Mojito mix
1 part tonic water

I am out of club soda but still wanted the fizz.. The stirrings is great when you don't feel up to slicing limes and muddling mint..


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Diplomatico= $28
> Zacapa 23 Anos =$32
> And my personal favorite Ron Centenario=$33
> 
> ...


here is the good stuff Dan


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Txmatt...

Try to get some Sugar Cane Syrup. A mix of cane based rum, cane syrup, and a squeeze of lime is called a Ti'Punch and is very very good.

A great cane syrup made esp. for this is Petite Cane from Martinique.

http://www.internetwines.com/rws33357.html

Another is Depaz

http://www.shop.com/op/~DEPAZ_Cane_Syrup-prod-33735425-44148678?sourceid=3


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sandman said:


> Might one of the Florida boys help me to get my hands on a bottle or 2 of Diplomatico. There is no shipping of booze to Michigan so it would be a great help. You guys have got me craving the stuff


Not hard to hook you up.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Not a fan of 10 cane rum. I bought it for the LJ's crew one time, and they nearly kicked my a$$ out. It might be a good mixer though, I still have half a bottle left.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Some rums that I have tried and liked and would reccomend.

El Dorado (This is a relatively new company)
12 year old about $23.00 *This was very nice!*

15 Year old about $30.00 *In this price range this would be the best tasting rum that I have had to date. This was superior to the Pyrat XO, the Captain Morgans Private Stock and the Centenario.*

21 Year old $73.00 - Okay, this is deffinately way out of the price range you were looking in but for anyone else reading you may want to look into this one. This is hands down the best rum that I have tasted so far and I would put this on par with my 18 yr Macalan or Highland park whisky's any day. This was good. Anyone else tried this one?

12 Year Old Matusalem - about $22.00. A little rougher than some but still very nice good for the price.

Pyrat XO - Already been mentioned but I'll say it again anyway

Captain Morgans Private Stock - About $33.00 per bottle. A little sweet for some here but I like it.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

> 2 Parts Ornonoco rum
> 2 Parts Stirrings simple Mojito mix
> 1 part tonic water


Thanks, txmatt... now if I can just get the wife to serve it in her Island Bikini... :dr


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

My :2 :2


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

snkbyt said:


> here is the good stuff Dan


Darn Florida monkeys! Giving away my rum secrets like that. Now my favorite rums are out there in the open for all the monkeys to grab. Seriously though, the rums mentioned by Blueface are THE finest rums. Zaya gets my vote too.

When did Oronoco became available in the States? Anybody in South FL seen it?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> Darn Florida monkeys! Giving away my rum secrets like that. Now my favorite rums are out there in the open for all the monkeys to grab. Seriously though, the rums mentioned by Blueface are THE finest rums. Zaya gets my vote too.
> 
> When did Oronoco became available in the States? Anybody in South FL seen it?


Yes,

I must confess! All these Rum secrets are from Nely. Blueface was drinking Bacardi when we first met him and Mikey (Made In Dade) was doing rum and cokes with lighter fluid!:tg

ATL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Yes,
> 
> I must confess! All these Rum secrets are from Nely. Blueface was drinking Bacardi when we first met him and Mikey (Made In Dade) was doing rum and cokes with lighter fluid!:tg
> 
> ATL


:r You say this like something has changed...maybe when you break out the fluid is it.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Nely said:


> When did Oronoco became available in the States? Anybody in South FL seen it?


I ordered mine online back in October. Mission Liquor appears to have the best price right now $38.



adsantos13 said:


> Txmatt...
> Try to get some Sugar Cane Syrup. A mix of cane based rum, cane syrup, and a squeeze of lime is called a Ti'Punch and is very very good.
> A great cane syrup made esp. for this is Petite Cane from Martinique.
> http://www.internetwines.com/rws33357.html
> ...


How is that stored once opened and how long does it last?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

txmatt said:


> How is that stored once opened and how long does it last?


I have only bought one bottle of Petite Cane, and it didnt last long as I was on vacation. I left it out on the kitchen counter for about a week or so and noticed no real difference or degradation. I was up at a lake house in upstate NY late in the summer though, so it wasn't exactly too hot, actually it was a bit chilly.

You can always shoot Ed Hamilton an email (a rum expert, who brought the Cane Syrup to the US market), theres contact info on his websites...Ive met him at a tasting and he's a super nice guy who LOVES rum and replies to email pretty quickly.

http://ministryofrum.realnets.com/
http://www.caribbean-spirits.com/


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm WANTING to... but the MAN won't let me.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I just saw this tread today. After reading threw here and being a rum drinker looks like i am going to have to try one of the three that you guys have talked about a lot. Diplomatico, Zacapa 23, Ron Centenario. This is a great thread and lots of good info for me. I started doing some more looking around. Thanks for the start of some more of the high end Rums around.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

See if you can get your hands on some Havanna Club 7. Wheeeew!


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

After reading this and thinking that I need to expand my tastes in Rum (Captain Morgen) I thought why not. I went out and got myself some Pyrat xo. It was a lot different then what I was use to but after a few glasses it was something that I started to like. So after that was done I picked up a bottle of Sailor Jerry Rum. It tasted a lot like Captain Morgen but stronger. The other night I finished that bottle off and went to the store. They did not have much for options. I picked out Appleton Estates V/X. I had any yet, that will be tomorrow night. Looks like I am going to have to start to do some shopping online to get some others or just keep hitting different stores to see what else I can find. Thanks for some ideas to try I will keep my eye out for them for sure.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this already but this is one of the best deals going on rum right now. The 12 is a great ron (by my taste). Last week the 21 was only $49.99

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/search.asp?s=el+dorado


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Diplomatico= $28
> _*Zacapa 23 Anos =$32*_
> And my personal favorite Ron Centenario=$33
> 
> ...


I had a swig of this at my friend's house last weekend. It is good stuff.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

stig said:


> Some rums that I have tried and liked and would reccomend.
> 
> El Dorado (This is a relatively new company)
> 12 year old about $23.00 *This was very nice!*
> ...


I've never had any experience with good sipping rum, plenty with Parrot Bay and other ditch water 151, but nothing to really drink. Over at a buddies Friday night and he had a bottle of the CM Private Stock so I thought I would fix a glass. This rum was very good. I'm needing something to take on vacation to drink on the beach and my usual bourbon just isn't going to do it. Rum is made around places with beaches, so this must be the drink. I'll give the El Dorado a shot and will be taking one of these bottles with me.

After the Captain Morgans I'm ready to dive into my rum journey.


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

I absolutely love my rum, taken neat. Nothing against cocktails, like a delicious mojito, ti punch or planteur ('cuba libre' and other soft-drink-cum-booze mixtures don't count as cocktails in my book) but nothing beats a 'vieux rum', served WITHOUT ice in a wide-bellied glass, first lightly rubbed with a tiny sliver of lime peel.

'Vieux rhum agricole' from the French antilles is extremely high on my list. Some of my favorites are:

from Martinique:
DePaz Reserve Especial (very dark amber, lots of oak)
J. Bally 'Pyramid' 7 ans d'age (comes in a one-of-a-kind glass pyramid - 70cl of smooth, amber, spicy bliss!)

from Guadeloupe:
Marie Galante (kind of an 'earthy' and taste, stronger than others - 50% alcohol content)

Flor de Cana Centenario from Nicaragua has "quite simply, the best rum in the world" written on its label, which I thought was horribly pretentious until I actually tasted it. Now, I don't know if there can really be such a thing as a single best rum, but they come darn close to it indeed!

Venezuealan Santa Teresa 1796 is also amazingly good with a distinctive taste - I would say a bit sweeter and somehow 'smoother' than other rums I've tried? Hard to describe, it just tastes a bit different from most other rums, at least to my palate.

I don't like rum from the former English colonies - Barbados, Jamaica... - as much. They're not bad, I just find that they have less 'taste' or 'bite' in them.
Appleton Estate for example tastes IMO like liquid candy!

Bacardi Ron (at least their 'regular' product) is to real rum what Budweiser is to real beer!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Some Pyrat is on sale at the local Bevmo. At $20 is this a good buy?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> Some Pyrat is on sale at the local Bevmo. At $20 is this a good buy?


Pyrat is a good quality rum but its not one of my favorites. It has a very "spicy" taste, but not as in heat. More like nutmeg, cinnamon, cardamom, what I call "christmasy" type flavors. They aren't my favorite flavors but YMMV, and if you enjoy them you'll probably love it and $20 is def. a good buy. Id compare its style to Goslings or El Dorado rums. Also, this is kind of unusual but Ive also noticed some similar tastes in Basil Hayden's Bourbon.

It does have a nice silky mouthfeel and very smooth finish.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Nely said:


> When did Oronoco became available in the States? Anybody in South FL seen it?


:blThe Boss ( Poker) bombed The Deck with a bottle:tu, good stuff

Rob


----------

